# 561



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me more about this 561 other than it appears to be 3 rail, has a link coupler and everything is in engine?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It is a prewar 3 rail O gauge K5 Pacific, catalogued in 1940 and 1941. The remote control unit is in the engine. It has the new Gilbert style worm drive and is designed to run off the Gilbert designed 7-15V transformers. It may have a choo choo unit and bell in the tender, I am not certain about that. The link coupler should be the pre war metal design.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

So this engine would run on a Lionel track with their transformer?


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I only have 2 rail S guage track. This engine bench tested fine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes. You should keep the track voltage at 17V or less. If the engine is cleaned and lubricated my guess is at greater than 12V the engine will leave the tracks on the curves. Nice three rail engine.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

I only have 2 rail track but I like the detail on this engine. I may just put it on the shelf for a while. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Is that the same trailing truck (casting) that they used on the 21085 Pacific? I just got the Portlines trailing truck "cover" and put it on an Atlantic. Looks great.

Never mind, how could it be if it's O gauge. Perhaps they just modified the mold to make it narrower, the side details looks the same.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nothing in the tender...FYI


----------

